# BG 2 Problem mit Kangaxx (Einkerkerung)



## ZiegenPaeter (12. Mai 2005)

Hi, ich schaff ihn einfach nicht...

Hab auf YiYa.de die Tipps gelesen wie ich ihn besiegen kann, aber ich find nix gegen den Spruch "Einkerkerung". Bei Yiya wird gesagt das "Schutz vor Magie" hilft, aber .....nöööö hilft natürlich net...

Wisst ihr n Mittel gegen den Spruch?

Nebenbei noch: Wie ums Verrecken kann ich den Drachen Firkraag killen?? ich mach bei dem Null schaden, ausser halt mit den "Todeswolke" Sprüchen ....


Daaaanke


----------



## the_sacrificer (12. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 12.05.2005 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auf YiYa.de die Tipps gelesen wie ich ihn besiegen kann, aber ich find nix gegen den Spruch "Einkerkerung". Bei Yiya wird gesagt das "Schutz vor Magie" hilft, aber .....nöööö hilft natürlich net...
> 
> Wisst ihr n Mittel gegen den Spruch?


klaro hilft der Spruch, den gibts aber nur als (grüne) Spruchrolle und die is verdammt selten. Mit n paar dicken Waffen (+4), falscher Sonnenaufgang und Siebenmeilenstiefel dürfte der kein Problem sein. Stell halt die ungeschützen Charaktere an den Treppenaufgang.



> Nebenbei noch: Wie ums Verrecken kann ich den Drachen Firkraag killen?? ich mach bei dem Null schaden, ausser halt mit den "Todeswolke" Sprüchen ....


Devas sind was ganz tolles...


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (12. Mai 2005)

> klaro hilft der Spruch, den gibts aber nur als (grüne) Spruchrolle und die is verdammt selten. Mit n paar dicken Waffen (+4), falscher Sonnenaufgang und Siebenmeilenstiefel dürfte der kein Problem sein. Stell halt die ungeschützen Charaktere an den Treppenaufgang.


Achso.... ich dachte das is die Normale Schriftrolle .   weisst du wo ich den Kaufen kann?

Und wo bekomm ich bitte +4 Waffen her?



> Devas sind was ganz tolles...


Hm, häää 
 

was sind Devas??


----------



## the_sacrificer (13. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 12.05.2005 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Achso.... ich dachte das is die Normale Schriftrolle .   weisst du wo ich den Kaufen kann?


ach was, denn das könnte ja dann auch der Keldorn mal einfach so aus dem Ärmel schütteln...
kürzlich wurde in nem Thread hier der Laden erwähnt... war glaub ich das Abenteuer Allerlei - aber keine Garantie!



> Und wo bekomm ich bitte +4 Waffen her?


Dann bist halt einfach noch nicht reif für den Kampf. Reise noch ein bisschen, werde stärker und sammle mächtigere Waffen  



> was sind Devas??


ok, dann hast du wohl das Add-On nicht, denn sonst würde auch der Todeswolkentrick nicht funktionieren...
hmmm wie besiegt man einen Drachen? Da gabs noch so n Druidenspruch, der die TP des Gegners für ne sehr kurze Zeit auf 1 reduziert. Der nächste Angriff dieses Chars muss sitzen, sonst wars vorbei. Aber das hat bei mir bis jetzt nur ein einziges mal in 5 Spieldurchgängen geklappt... nimm halt die Todeswolke wenn du den frühzeitig platt machen willst, dann bekommst auch ne +5 Waffe (nur für Paladinklassen)


----------



## BunGEe (13. Mai 2005)

the_sacrificer am 13.05.2005 08:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 12.05.2005 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das ist richtig, da gibts afaik 2 Schriftrollen.


> > Und wo bekomm ich bitte +4 Waffen her?
> 
> 
> Dann bist halt einfach noch nicht reif für den Kampf. Reise noch ein bisschen, werde stärker und sammle mächtigere Waffen
> ...


Auch bei den Gedankenschindler gibts ne +4 Waffe (Gesens Bogen), zumindest einen Teil davon, aber dazu muss man halt erst den Drachen besiegen, welcher den Schlüssel besitzt. 
Hm ich dachte immer Gangaxx kann nur von +5 Waffen verletzt werden, wobei der Bogen als +4 Waffe ne Ausnahme bildet, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## the_sacrificer (13. Mai 2005)

BunGEe am 13.05.2005 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ich dachte immer Kangaxx kann nur von +5 Waffen verletzt werden, wobei der Bogen als +4 Waffe ne Ausnahme bildet, kann mich aber auch irren.


nene, das geht sogar mit +2 und +3 Waffen ist mir gerade eingefallen, wie zB der Azurklinge (+3) oder dem Streitkolben der Zerstörung wenn man ihn bei Cromwell verbessern lässt (+1 -> +2) und noch weitere, die Bonusschaden auf Untote machen


----------



## Thodin_33 (13. Mai 2005)

Ich habe kangaxx damals so besiegt:

Vorbereitung:

1. Man besorge sich viele Möglichkeiten durch Sprüche, Items oder Scrolls 
    Monster u.ä. zu beschwören....
2. Man besorge sich einige Anti-Einkerkerungsspruchrollen (Eingekerkerte 
    werden wieder sichtbar/befreit)
3. Die Party sollte gut ausgerüstet sein... Einige +3 Waffen sollten es schon 
    sein. Die Schriftrollen je nach Skills auf mehrere Leutz verteilen.
4. Auf die primären Nahkämpfer diverse Bonuszauber legen (mehr Kraft usw.)

Kampf:

Schön viele Monster beschwören.... Dann verteilt Kangaxx sein Feuer auch auf die beschworenen Viecher. Triff diese eine Einkerkerung ist es egal. Soll ihen eben nur von den eigenen Leuten ablenken. Die Nahkämpfer beaxten in der Zwischenzeit Kangaxx und die Magier leisten Support mit Anti-untotensprüchen, Erneurern die Stärkezauber und ersetzten eingekerkerte/tote  Monster. Sollte ein wichtiges Partymember eingekerkert werden sollte sofort eine Antieinkerkerungsrolle benutzt werden. Du mußt es schaffen Kangaxx zu töten bevor dir die ganzen Sprüche und Rollen  ausgehen, was aber möglich ist.

Die Taktik ist nicht 100%ig, da das Spiel sofort endet wenn der Haupchar eingekerkert wird. Die Chance das es ihn triff ist aber bei vielen Monstern usw. eher klein. Du mußt wahrscheinlich mehrere Versuche starten, bevor es klappt und KAngaxx endlich erledigt ist. Ist imho einer der schwersten Kämpfe in BG2. Der Lohn ist der "Ring von Gax(?)"...einer der besten Ringe im Spiel.

Firkraag terminieren: 
Habe ich immer relativ früh im Spiel mit dem Todeswolkentrick gemacht: Den Todeswolkenstab vom Spielanfang mitgenommen. Dann gehst du zum Windspeerdungeon und bepflasters den Drachen mit Todeswolken. Das der Stab 50 Ladungen hat ist da kein Problem. Immer nur schön  weit weg vom Drachen bleiben (ihn ausserhalb des Bildaussschnitts halten). Ist imho schwerer sich durch den Dungeon mit den Vampiren bis zum Drachen zu kämpfen....

Wenn du ihn ohne exploiten besiegen willst weiss ichs auch nicht. Kann dir nur sagen was bei anderen Drachen klappt: Mit mehreren Zauberen gleichzeitig "magiersistenz senken" drüberziehen. Jeder Spruch senkt die Magieresistenz um 5% (??) . Aber nur für sehr kurze Zeit ... dieses Fenster musst du ausnutzen und einen "Zerfalle zu Staub" Spruch hinterher jagen. Da die Resistenz immer noch sehr hoch ist, klappt das nicht immer. Mußt also auch hier mehrere Versuche starten.
Alternativ kann man Drachen auch im Kampf besiegen. Man muß auch hier viele Monster beschwören um die Attacke etwas vom Team abzulenken...aber solche Kämpfe sind hammerhart und man braucht Topchars mit guter Ausrüstung..... Lohn bei Firkraag ist das wohl beste Schwert. Ein Zweihänder +5, den aber nur Palas verwenden können. Damit kannst du nicht nur effektiv töten, sondern die klinge hat auch einige gute Passiveffekte und Sprüche drauf. Wenn ich mich nicht irre auch Schutz vor Lebenskraftentzug... Das ist der Grund wedhalb man die Klinge so früh wie möglich haben sollte. So geschützt sind die Vampire nicht mehr so heftig.... Und die sind ja Storybedingt mit die Haupgegner im Spiel....


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (13. Mai 2005)

Hm ok.

Also 1. Wenn ich Todeswolke bei Firkraag anwende, dann kann ich ihn höchstens bis "Schwer Verletzt" bringen, denn sonst heilt er sich wieder   

Mit dem Stuff den ich habe, mach ich keinen schaden bei ihm, weil ich ihn net treff (!?) hab ihn noch kein einziges mal erwischt, obwohl ich die Hellebarde "Drachenbann" und des andere Drachen zeug habe.


Zu Kangaxx. So stehts bei Yiya:



> Zum Kampf mit Kangaxx dem Leichnahm bzw. den Grabwächtern: Hauptchar oder anderen Char der min. 100TP besitzt allein angreifen lassen und Gruppe im Hintergrund postieren. Nach kurzen Kampf wird die Zeit angehalten. Danach sollte man sich entweder an die Bannung der Schutzzauber wagen oder ein wenig mit der Leiche versteckspielen. Von Zeit zur Zeit heilen (darauf achten das Zauber bis zu 60TP Schaden verursachen können). Sobald die Schutzzauber ihre Wirkung verloren haben, einfach Angriff mit Waffen aller Art ab +2. Wärend man mit den Leichnahmen kämpft kommt es zur Beschwörung eines Flaschengeists oder eines Höllenschlundmonsters. Diese sollte man töten, bevor man die Leichnahme bekämpft.
> Nach der Verwandlung Kangaxx vom Leichnahm zum Halbleichnahm empfiehlt es sich sofort den Raum verlassen! In der Stadt 'Schutz vor Magie"-Spruchrollen kaufen (2 Stk. reichen bei höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad), dann die Sprüche in dem Raum vor der Katakombe auf die beiden stärksten Nahkämpfer der Gruppe anwenden und diese auf Pos 1 und 2 der Gruppe stellen. Dann rein. Kangaxx beginnt sofort zu zaubern aber durch die Schutzzauber kommt nix durch. Einfach angreifen und töten. Hierbei empfehle ich Waffen mit mindestens 11Schadenspunkte (z.b. 1-10+1 oder 2w6+2, gibt ja genug dieser Art). Da Kangaxx in der Spieleinstellung 'schwer' nur den Spruch Einkerkerung verwendet, kein Problem. Die beiden Nahkämpfer zerfleischen ihn, ohne das man auch nur 1 Punkt Schaden nimmt.
> Es gibt natürlich zig Taktiken, wie man Kangaxx besiegen kann aber in beschriebener Weise ich habe ihn mit einer Gruppe besiegt, die noch im 2ten Kapitel war und erst Stufen von 9-11 pro Char hatten. 1 Kleriker (Notfallheilung), 2 Kämpfer (reicht zur Not auch einer), Rest unnötig. Evt. könnte noch ein Magier Elementare zur Unterstützung beschwören. Mein Dieb und der zweite Kleriker standen nur blöd in der Gegend rum, da nix zu tun war


----------



## Thodin_33 (13. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 13.05.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ok.
> 
> Also 1. Wenn ich Todeswolke bei Firkraag anwende, dann kann ich ihn höchstens bis "Schwer Verletzt" bringen, denn sonst heilt er sich wieder
> 
> Mit dem Stuff den ich habe, mach ich keinen schaden bei ihm, weil ich ihn net treff (!?) hab ihn noch kein einziges mal erwischt, obwohl ich die Hellebarde "Drachenbann" und des andere Drachen zeug habe.



Die Heilzauber hat er unendlich.Du mußt schon 20-30 (oder noch mehr)Todeswolken gleichzeitig(!!!!) über ihn legen. Auf die Art verliert er pro Sekunde unglaublich viele TP und er stirbt schneller als er den Heilzauber launchen kann. Allerdings weiss ich nicht inwieweit dieser Exploit in späteren BG2-Versionen noch genutzt werden kann. 
Wie gesagt, konventionelle Kämpfe gegen Drachen sind ein echtes Wagnis. An die Helebarde Drachenzahn kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Ich hatte mir von dem Teil auch viel versprochen und damit auch nie was getroffen....  Wenn du wirklich kämpfen willst lvle deine Chars und verpasse denen nur edelste Ausrüstung. Gegen Firkraag habe ich nie direkt gekämft, weiss nicht ob man da überhaupt Chancen hat. Kenne das nur mit anderen Drachen wie dem Schwarzen im Tempel und denen gegen Ende des Spiels. Da ging das schon mit etwas Mühe. Firkraag ist allerding der stärkste Drache in BG2 ..... So leicht wird er nicht sein...


----------

